# Dublin river boots or mark todd country boots?



## Rachaelpink (15 October 2011)

As title really, has anyone got either and what do they think? Thinking about christmas. Thanks


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (15 October 2011)

Whatever boots you get DONT Get the Dublin River Boots they leak the fully waterproof inner lining (Dublins wording) which they have now dropped isnt and it only barely covers the foot like a trainer sock, the leather is paper thin and even when properly looked after soon goes out of shape i have returned 5 pairs for leaking soles parting from the uppers, and the linings coming adrift inside I have tried most of the cheaper boots and have to Dubbaries all the way you get what you pay for.


----------



## domane (15 October 2011)

^Yeah... that^  I don't have the Rivers but I've read all the poor reviews.  I did, however, buy a pair of short "Spirits" last autumn.  Didn't wear them much over winter because of all the snow (wore my luffly keepmetoeswarm Muck boots) but went back to the Spirits in the spring and within a matter of weeks I had worn the soles sufficiently to make walking on stoney/gravelly ground painful.  They don't put a lot of tread on the soles of their boots and I've had to supplement with a couple of pairs of insoles.  Given up on them now because they came unstitched and finally died when a zip went.  Although they were incredibly comfortable, it wasn't worth the effort.....


----------



## Red30563 (15 October 2011)

I have the Mark Todds - bought them in March and they are fab, fab, fab! Warm, waterproof, good with jeans, breeches, for riding, yard work and dog walking. They are wearing very well too and haven't dropped on the leg at all.


----------



## Mince Pie (15 October 2011)

Mark Todd!


----------



## Rachaelpink (15 October 2011)

Ok, thanks. That was originally what I was thinking but saw the Dublin boots at HOYS and thought they looked ok. No-one at HOYS had the Mark Todd boots to be able to look at them. I have some Derby house own brand country boots at the moment which are fab and I've worn daily for years but they are getting to the point where they may need replacing shortly.


----------



## jessikaGinger (15 October 2011)

Oh im glad ive seen this i had asked for the river boots for my birthday but mark todd it is


----------



## Red30563 (16 October 2011)

Just a note on size for the MTs. Several websites say they are small in the foot but I haven't found this. I am a standard size six. I have the MTs in 6 (euro 39) and they are slightly on the generous side with ordinary thinnish socks. This is great though as it leaves rooms for thick socks in the winter.

Calf-wise - I am a 16 inch calf and I have the 'wide' fit boots.

Price-wise - the best price I've found is from Countrysmiths: £99.50 & free p & p.

http://www.countrysmiths.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=Mark-Todd-Tall-Country-Boots


----------



## BijouBabe (16 October 2011)

Mark Todd! Search on ebay and click on the ones for sale from prequestrian and put in an offer of £84 and they accepted mine.


----------



## Olliecp77 (16 October 2011)

I've just got HKM Belmond's off http://www.hertfordhorsebits.co.uk/hkm--belmond-boots-188-p.asp and I emailed them first to get the winter version (fluffy lined) and they are so cosy and spongy soles.  On ebay there are non fluffy ones which I tried on at a local saddlery but when I found out about the fluffy ones I had to have them.  Fluffy ones are obviously a bit snug to the leg but the normal lined ones have plenty of leg room.  Trying to keep them off the yard for at least a few weeks and wear them with jeans - they are gorgeous, leather and £59.99.  Dark brown colour.  Highly recommend.


----------



## dominobrown (16 October 2011)

Do you want the Mark Tood boots in a size 5? Standard length and have been worn a couple of time. PM me


----------

